# diy tint



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm thinking of learning to do my own tint, in case of a 'fix it' ticket, I can reverse it or make it lighter. And, because I'd rather not be without my car for a whole day or more.

Pepboys, etc. has kits. 

Anyone do their own tint?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

First attempt was kinda fail


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

No they have computers that cut the tint for you and the average installer can do it faster and better than you in about 2 hours


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> No they have computers that cut the tint for you and the average installer can do it faster and better than you in about 2 hours


hmmm....custom kits...where can buy?



Adieu said:


> First attempt was kinda fail


I may just try the little window in the back for starters. Seems like a good skill to have.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> hmmm....custom kits...where can buy?
> 
> I may just try the little window in the back for starters. Seems like a good skill to have.


Back window is usually the hardest one


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Seriously, just pay a professional $100 to do it for you. It takes 45 minutes for most cars.
If you do it yourself, you will likely regret it.


----------

